# The First Annual Chronicles-ProGamer Gaming Awards



## McMurphy (Jan 24, 2007)

I invite you to take part in the very first _*Chronicles/ProGamerForums Gaming Awards*_.  The categories this year are as follows:

-Best Game for _*Gameboy Advanced*_
-Best Game for _*Nintendo DS*_
-Best Game for _*Playstation Portable*_
-Best Game for _*Gamecube*_
-Best Game for _*Playstation 2*_
-Best Game for _*Xbox*_
-Best Game for _*Xbox 360*_
-Best Game for _*Playstation 3*_
-Best Game for *Nintendo Wii*
-Best Game for the _*PC*_

To vote, merely click on the links posted above.  You will find a voting poll and a reference image associated with each game set up.  

The polls will close one month from this date. An easy reference post/article will be posted afterwards on this forum.

Who needs the Oscars?


----------



## Lenny (Jan 24, 2007)

It's not fair, putting the PS3 link up. 

But who gives a damn! IGN: Euro PS3 Details Primed for Midnight

And now to vote.


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 24, 2007)

Heh, I can already tell that some people are going to be a bit disappointed in not seeing every game that has come out last year as poll options.  

By all means, if there is a game that you feel is more deserving than the poll options given to you, use the thread associated with that poll to post your "written in" choice.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 24, 2007)

To be perfectly honest, the PS3 poll comes pretty close to every game released. In fact, it's only missing 6 or 7.


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 24, 2007)

Now you are just tempting me into a Playstation 3 rant.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 24, 2007)

And why not? Everyone needs one once in a while. 

For or Against?


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 25, 2007)

Against.  The funny thing is that, if you go back far enough in the posts, I was on board with the next Playstation system.  Between the time that post was made and the press releases by the company representatives, my opinion puckered, and I think it is largely due with the arrogance behind the pricing and the company's claims of intent.  Instead of embracing the amazing success they had with the Playstation 2---a system that out sold all of its competition combined---by gathering furthered loyality, Sony has attempted, in my opinion, to see how many more dollars they can squeeze out of their customers due to a belief that the next Playstation system is to the average gamer like an utility.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 25, 2007)

I haven't had a good debate with someone who's against the PS3 for ages... and I don't want to be one to defend Sony - at least there are PS3's in America. They may have announced the final dates and whatnot for Europe, but we still don't have any.

I would say, "Start a thread, and I'll have at you, one-on-one", but that would mean defending Sony's actions to the death. I'll speak for some of them, but others are just plain idiocy.

Before I pop off to bed, quick question - you're not a PS3 fan, that's for sure, what about a 360 fan? Most people on the internet are either extremely anti-PS3, or anti-360. I'm sorry to say that I fall into the anti-360 camp. What about you?


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 25, 2007)

I am pretty undecided when it comes to the Xbox in general.  The most paramount reason I haven't really considered a purchase of the Xbox or Xbox360 is because they have yet to offer any game that I feel I am missing out on.  Don't get me wrong:  there are clearly some great games out on the system, but they are of genres I don't traditionally take part in; namely, I am referring to first person shooters and sports franchise games.

Jeez, the last first person shooter I bought was back in the N64 days, and that game was Turok.  The last sports game I purchased was a FIFA soccer game for PS2, and it has since been sold.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 25, 2007)

I know what you mean.

Look at Halo 3, GoW... amazing games. The graphics are beyond beautiful... but they're just not the right sort of game.

I've never been one for FPS, or driving/sports games and whatnot, yet I'm hoping to get Resistance and Motorstorm (as well as Oblivion) at the PS3 launch, and then HL2: Orange Box when it comes out, as well as MGS4 later on in the year.

I traditionally play things like Spyro on the PS1, and KH/2 on the PS2. And FFX whenever I can borrow it from my friend.

You know, I think I've just lost the entire plot of my post... ignore my ramblings until I remember the point I was going to make.


----------

